# Daytime Bobcat hunting without camo?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I hear a lot of guys talking about hunting all types of game without camo, but I am wondering if anyone here has taken a bobcat during the day without camo on?

If so, tell us the story!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have shot lots of bobcats in daylight without camo. I was in an elevated deer blind for most of them though. Wasn't much of a story was it? I see lots of bobcats tooling around in daylight hours. For some reason they don't seem to be as shy as they used to be. Unless you make a move toward them, lots of times they will just sit and stare at you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

90% of the cats I take are harvested without the use of camo. When season is on, I head out early in my work clothes to do some calling before I head for the job site. You know the look---bluejeans and a tan/brown carhartt coat. The stand that is chosen and method of approach is more important than any camo. Stepping in under a cedar tree, a couple of feet into a briar patch or getting down into some boulders or logs is enough to break up your outline using natures camo. Now that you've semi concealed yourself (same as camo) here comes the big secret for sucess----as youngdon says *"DON'T MOVE" *(Rick, how many times have I said that on PT to the guys that are just getting into predator hunt'in) Bobcats don't have alot going on upstairs, but they can see like an eagle. 99.9% of the time you'll spot a cat because he's moving and your not. I was calling for about 25 mins. one morning and kept looking at a stump (about 20 yds)just inside a bunch of oak brush.You got it---the stump got up and walked away.

That cat wasn't moving a muscle and there was just two or three small branches in between us to break up his outline. Boy, did I feel stupid.

I think that camo gives some hunters a false sense of concealment and they think thier hidden well enough. Cats know just about every rock or stick in thier area and if your out of place or you move too fast---BUSTED.

Guys can buy all the fancy gadgets that are sold today on the market intended to make them a better hunter but theres only one thing that works---OLD SCHOOL---use the wind, use the cover,know the animal your hunting and out smart it---be a HUNTER!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

100% agree CC. Even in a blind if you can see a cat, he can see you. The main thing is keep your movements to an absolute minimum. The blind I killed my last cat out of has a 16" opening all the way around and I was wearing a black felt hat and carhart jacket. Like the saying goes, K.I.S.S.!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Where do I buy a cloaking device ? ahhh..that would be too easy. I enjoy hunting too much to give up being busted when I make a mistake.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Commercial camo really has not been available for that many years. We never had it when I was growing up and did just fine. Camo I think came to be the in thing after our guys came back from Viet Nam. Red and black or green and black plaid were pretty popular along with your old work coat. I think that there is a video on youtube where a guy is in a santa suit in the middle of an open area calling predators. Successfully !!

He was sitting still.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Doubt most are taken with camo on, just as easy to use shadows for concealment as anything else. Camo makes one feel more confident in their actions which is fine, though I think it worth the effort to have it, it's not necessary to use

I think it's more about learning the animals traits than being old school or new school, education about your target plays more into your confidence than most anything else except experience, there is no exception for experience, one just has to do it to attain it.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

I killed one in the middle of the day as I was riding a four wheeler. I guess he was used to seeing four wheelers go through this area and just sat there on a rock staring back. Just eased the shotgun up and took him. I also saw one out another time mousing at the edge grass on a busy interstate hywy (broad daylight). This probably wasn't what your were looking for Chris but I thought I would share.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey buddy, a kill is a kill.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I'll put my 2 bits in, Cat told it as it is, if you don't understand what he was saying then read it again and if still having trouble feel free to ask any of us. My Uncle taught me how to hunt or move through the bushes quietly, Look all around, Move no more than 3 steps but those 3 steps should only be made if you can watch where you take each step, otherwise you can throw the quiet part out, if you can hear the leaves crunch or twigs snap than the animals can hear it from alot farther distance than you, if in an unavoidable noisy area and its windy, use the wind rustling through the trees or bushes to make your move or if hunting close to traffic areas, move when a vehicle goes by, etc.. I started wearing camo, not for the concealment but for the other hunters out hunting, I've worn the bright colors and have had more than one hunter pull up and aim at me, there's more than a few trigger happy hunters out there and to avoid them I wear camo and move as I described above, takes along time to go any distance but have always been quite successful when hunting.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Well I'll put my 2 bits in, Cat told it as it is, if you don't understand what he was saying then read it again and if still having trouble feel free to ask any of us. My Uncle taught me how to hunt or move through the bushes quietly, Look all around, Move no more than 3 steps but those 3 steps should only be made if you can watch where you take each step, otherwise you can throw the quiet part out, if you can hear the leaves crunch or twigs snap than the animals can hear it from alot farther distance than you, if in an unavoidable noisy area and its windy, use the wind rustling through the trees or bushes to make your move or if hunting close to traffic areas, move when a vehicle goes by, etc.. I started wearing camo, not for the concealment but for the other hunters out hunting, I've worn the bright colors and have had more than one hunter pull up and aim at me, there's more than a few trigger happy hunters out there and to avoid them I wear camo and move as I described above, takes along time to go any distance but have always been quite successful when hunting.


Hey Hassell....are you sure those were not raccoons in disguise ?? I think they wanted your garden ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I know, I know---Don is always saying "sit still" instead of don't move. Must have been that double shot of Crown Royal that confused me.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I will allow you to say"don't move" "remain still" "freeze" "remove all thoughts of movement from your tiny little pea brain"or what ever you like... for a double of Crown.


----------

